# Goaty Mozzarella



## Farmer Gab (Jun 25, 2008)

I have been making mozarella with cow milk for months in order to perfect my technique. :shades: Now that I have goat milk again, I have made it twice with my Nubian's milk. I have noticed that while my milk does NOT smell or taste goaty at all, the mozarella tastes goaty. Does anyone know why this is? :?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you eating the mozzarella warm, like on pizza or something? Because I've found it seems that goats milk no matter how well taken care of just tends to have a bit of a goaty smell when it's warmed up. :shrug: Guess its just because it comes from a goat...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've not had that happen with cheese, if anything the mozarella is bland tasting and milky smelling...not goat like at all. :shrug:


----------



## Farmer Gab (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, I have been doing my research this morning and I read in Mary Jane Toth's book that shaking the milk in a closed jar can cause problems. Ironically, I shook the daylights out of my milk before I made the cheese. Also, I didn't realized that heating is too quickly is a problem and I did that too.

I am going to try another batch with milk that has NOT be all shook up and slowly heated.....we'll see!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes slow heating is a big part of it.

I am not expert but that I do remember from our experience


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Farmer Gab (Jun 25, 2008)

Okay. So last night I made another batch. This time I heated the milk slowly and I didn't shake it up beforehand. No more rubbery texture! However, still a little goaty flavor. Will goat mozarella always have a little goat flavor? You know, like a REALLY mild chevre. We are milking Brownie only right now and she has only been with us for about three weeks. We have never had issues with goat milk smelling goaty. Brownie's milk doesn't smell goaty, but the cheese and yogurt I make with it does. I never had goaty smelling yogurt last year with Sweet Pea's milk. We feed alfalfa pellets, free choice minerals, and baking soda. And, they get goat chow when they are on the milk stand. I just started letting them graze a little. Would that cause a stronger goaty taste?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've not had "the goat flavor/smell" with any of the milk from my pygmy/nigi's, the only milk I've had that had a goaty flavor/smell was from an alpine that my mom had years ago, if you have access to a different does milk, it may not be your process at all just your doe, some girls and different breeds tend to have a stronger milk.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

So, I'm reading about this mozzarella cheese and wondering how on earth to make it. Can anyone point me to a good link on how to make it (and other cheese, feta is my favorite)? I understand if you don't want to type it down as it sounds like a complicated process but just a good link would be very awesome!  I want to try some goat cheese but am intimidated because it sounds difficult.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Olivia, the Fiasco Farm site has some really good cheese recipes, including mozzarella...I do have a Feta recipe but it is a long winded one...simple once you get used to making it but loooong to type, I have a "cookbook" called Goats Produce Too which I purchased from Hoeggars and have tried just about each recipe that it has...I like it very much.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks! I will check that out! I read another of your posts, Liz, about the cheese-making book from Hoegger's and have looked into purchasing the whole kit, sounds like a fun little project. Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I love it! I use it very often and will probably need to order a back up copy as some of the pages in mine have become close to un readable!


----------

